

Social buttons optimization on Mashable - armandososa
http://www.w3-edge.com/weblog/2011/02/optimize-social-media-button-performance/

======
abraham
> Social buttons optimization on Mashable

What does this have to do with Mashable? I don't see any references in the
article.

